# NOCO SMART BATTERY CHARGERS, JUMP STARTERS, AND MAINTAINERS FOR SALE - AUTHORIZED DEALER, BEST PRICE



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

We are a genuine authorized NOCO product dealer, they manufacture newer technology SMART battery chargers and maintainers, jump starters, battery related cleaners and corrosion protectors/inhibitors and accessories. They are the leader in this new smart charger category, these newer chargers are much smaller, lighter, more powerful, and a lot more reliable, GENIUS jump starter packs keep almost 100% of their charge for over a year, unlike your old lead acid based, much bigger and heavier jump starter ! They are made to withstand the harshest conditions, and be extremely reliable, they can even restore a poor condition battery !!! From jump starting motorcycle and lawn mower batteries they can jump start dual battery diesels with up to 4000amp 22,500 joules of starting power, they have a great warranty as well to go with their quality product with excellent product reviews!

I'll post a complete price list shortly. In the meantime you can checkout their site online (no.co) and if there is a product you are interested in feel free to pm me. Thanks.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Have them on all my trucks. 

Best chargers around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TheXpress2002 said:


> Have them on all my trucks.
> 
> Best chargers around.


Maybe you should run them more often.......

Subscribed.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I've never heard of them. They are battery chargers or tenders?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a G7200 and I love it.
It can be used in boost mode to desulfate an old battery and return the sulfate from the plates back to the acid as active electrolyte. I was skeptical but it worked on several of my older batteries that were not holding charges very long. They almost seem new now.
I did have a bad battery in the backhoe that it really did not like though.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Bought four last year after I read about them - two 40's and two 70's. Got tired of my booster packs not being able to hold a charge when i needed it. 

Bought them back in Sept and just happened to check the charge on one of them yesterday - still sa 100%. Haven't had a need to use them yet though.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> I've never heard of them. They are battery chargers or tenders?


I'm trying to get the word out on these as a lot of folks do not know SMART battery chargers exist!

Their G line is both a battery charger and maintainer (tender) but has other features as well such as reconditioning of battery, some even have the jump start feature as well. You can even trickle charge if you want at 2 amps. Some models have cables and wiring you can buy for quick and permanent connections, that will allow you to check battery voltage level, and can give you a quick access plug, or even a charge gauge on your dash, or extend the cables, or allow charging through obd port or cigarette lighter, but these additional accessories only work with certain models.

The GB line is a jump starter, has internal high quality ultrasafe lithium battery which packs a lot of power. These are amazingly small, powerful and reliable. These range in four sizes, 400a, 1000a, 2000a and even a 4000a.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

I can offer free ground shipping (48 continental states) on these for a limited time to forum members who purchase two charger or jump starter products at the same time, the most popular combo is the G7200 with GB40, for dual battery trucks I recommend the GB70 instead of the GB40, direct invoiced Paypal transactions only, btw these are already discounted prices! Here is a list of the most popular products, but we also have streak free glass cleaners, battery corrosion inhibitor sprays, battery cleaner sprays and more, please visit https://no.co/ to view and read about all of the NOCO products.

NOCO Battery Chargers/Maintainers:
Model: Specs: MSRP$ PRICE$
G750 6/12V 750mA charger $37.95 $29.95
G1100 6/12V 1100mA charger $49.95 $39.95
G3500 6/12V 3500mA charger $75.95 $59.95
*G7200 12/24V 7200mA charger $125.95 $99.95*
G15000 12/24V 15000mA charger $199.95 $159.95
G26000 12/24V 26000mA charger $249.95 $199.95
G4 6/12V 1100mA 4 bank charger $225.95 $179.95

NOCO Lithium Jump Starters:
Model: Specs: MSRP$ PRICE$
GB20 400A 4650 joules $99.95 $79.95
*GB40 1000A 7000 joules $124.95 $99.95*
GB70 2000A 15700 joules $249.95 $199.95
GB150  4000A 22500 joules $374.95 $299.95


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why only PayPal?

I don't have FaceTime, SnapGram or InstaChat either.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

2011F250Lariat said:


> I can offer free ground shipping (48 continental states) on these for a limited time to forum members who purchase two charger or jump starter products at the same time, the most popular combo is the G7200 with GB40, for dual battery trucks I recommend the GB70 instead of the GB40, direct invoiced Paypal transactions only, btw these are already discounted prices! Here is a list of the most popular products, but we also have streak free glass cleaners, battery corrosion inhibitor sprays, battery cleaner sprays and more, please visit https://no.co/ to view and read about all of the NOCO products.
> 
> NOCO Battery Chargers/Maintainers:
> Model: Specs: MSRP$ PRICE$
> ...


Can get the same (or cheaper) prices on Amazon (at least for the gb70 and gb150)


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I no that smart chargers exist. I have never heard of your brand. I believe my battery charger is an Associated Heavy duty.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I like them, we have them at our local Cdn Tire store. They are pretty idiot proof.When they are done desulfating, charging, etc they go into maintenance mode so no worries about leaving them hooked up for days at a time.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why only PayPal?
> 
> I don't have FaceTime, SnapGram or InstaChat either.


Paypal is fastest, easiest and most convenient for both the buyer and seller plus provides protection for the buyer and seller. It allows my company to instantly send you an invoice and track the purchase record for warranty purposes in the future, and to post a tracking number for the shipment so the customer can easily track the package online. It allows the buyer to use their checking account or credit cards or debit cards for payment or their Paypal balance if they have one form selling items online. We use Paypal as our credit card processor so that is the only way we can accept credit card payment, if you feel comfortable you can always mail us a business check, cashiers check or money order, (we do NOT accept personal checks) but item will not ship until payment clears, and that seems to be the old school method of paying for stuff online and the method people are usually less comfortable with and the method that creates more paperwork and issues. But we do sometimes get checks form other companies that do business with us all the time. Your choice but Paypal is the smoothest in all aspects of the transaction.

PS. We don't do FaceTime, SnapGram or InstaChat either. lol


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

seville009 said:


> Can get the same (or cheaper) prices on Amazon (at least for the gb70 and gb150)


Same price yes, but any less, that's for items that are NON WARRANTABLE by the manufacturer, because they are sold by UNAUTHROIZED re-sellers, and not GENUINE AUTHORIZED DEALERS such as myself. Those guys are not playing by the rules, undercutting legitimate dealers and NOCO is working hard to put a stop to it.

The prices I provided to members here are the LOWEST prices (MAP pricing) allowed by the manufacturer (and quite frankly the lowest price we can sell for anyway), anyone selling for any less then that is either a private seller selling a unit that they got for a present or bought and never use and don't want anymore or selling used items, or purchased items in bulk from another big re-seller at below MAP (minimum advertised pricing), who is NOT an authorized re-seller or dealer of these products, and/or is in violation of the re-seller agreement with NOCO, and risking losing their deal with NOCO as soon as they are found out, and most importantly those products are NOT covered under any warranty, you don't know where those products have been or where they came from, the warranty is valid only to the original purchaser of the item, with proof of purchase from ONLY an AUTHORIZED NOCO dealer. As an authorized dealer I can provide exceptional service and officially deal with any warranty issues you may have if they arise. You as a customer can rest assured that you are fully covered under warranty.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

2011F250Lariat said:


> Same price yes, but any less, that's for items that are NON WARRANTABLE by the manufacturer, because they are sold by UNAUTHROIZED re-sellers, and not GENUINE AUTHORIZED DEALERS such as myself. Those guys are not playing by the rules, undercutting legitimate dealers and NOCO is working hard to put a stop to it.
> 
> The prices I provided to members here are the LOWEST prices (MAP pricing) allowed by the manufacturer (and quite frankly the lowest price we can sell for anyway), anyone selling for any less then that is either a private seller selling a unit that they got for a present or bought and never use and don't want anymore or selling used items, or purchased items in bulk from another big re-seller at below MAP (minimum advertised pricing), who is NOT an authorized re-seller or dealer of these products, and/or is in violation of the re-seller agreement with NOCO, and risking losing their deal with NOCO as soon as they are found out, and most importantly those products are NOT covered under any warranty, you don't know where those products have been or where they came from, the warranty is valid only to the original purchaser of the item, with proof of purchase from ONLY an AUTHORIZED NOCO dealer. As an authorized dealer I can provide exceptional service and officially deal with any warranty issues you may have if they arise. You as a customer can rest assured that you are fully covered under warranty.


Is sold by Amazon; they have a one year limited warranty.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> I no that smart chargers exist. I have never heard of your brand. I believe my battery charger is an Associated Heavy duty.


Like these? these are old school and bulky to say the least, NOCO products are very small compared to these giant dinasaurs! They have features like reverse polarity protection, no sparks, and they are safe to use on newer canbus vehicles (eliminates possibility of putting too much voltage to expensive vehicle computers and damaging them).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Huh, I buy a ton of stuff online with credit cards and receive invoices, tracking numbers, warranties, seller has records of what I bought.

Maybe I don't understand PayPal? Don't I have to set up an account?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How long will it take your charger to fully charge four 1000 amp series 31 that are down to say 4 volts?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe I don't understand PayPal? Don't I have to set up an account?


Boy oh boy is that a understatement

Then again, I'm only a quarter step of Mark.....I snap......And chat

Don't mention Amazon Prime I really become addicted at Christmas


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

seville009 said:


> Is sold by Amazon; they have a one year limited warranty.





Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh, I buy a ton of stuff online with credit cards and receive invoices, tracking numbers, warranties, seller has records of what I bought.
> 
> Maybe I don't understand PayPal? Don't I have to set up an account?


If you buy so much stuff online you should already have come across paying with paypal, they are a big online processor. You might have an account with them and not even realize it, you can go to the paypal website and check, it's really easy to setup an account if you don't already have one.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Randall Ave said:


> How long will it take your charger to fully charge four 1000 amp series 31 that are down to say 4 volts?


 Threw the obdII port.?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> How long will it take your charger to fully charge four 1000 amp series 31 that are down to say 4 volts?


Depends which charger model, here are some charts for the g26000, g15000, and g7200.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

SnoFarmer said:


> Threw the obdII port.?


lol, that would take a while.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2011F250Lariat said:


> If you buy so much stuff online you should already have come across paying with paypal, they are a big online processor. You might have an account with them and not even realize it, you can go to the paypal website and check, it's really easy to setup an account if you don't already have one.


I assure you I don't.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have a GB70, great little jump box but still a little weak for a cold diesel, at least a cold stubborn 7.3. I also use it to test plow/spreader motors, power up control boxes. Only big complaint is it has to be charged through a usb plug.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> Have a GB70, great little jump box but still a little weak for a cold diesel, at least a cold stubborn 7.3. I also use it to test plow/spreader motors, power up control boxes. Only big complaint is it has to be charged through a usb plug.


That's got to be a quick recharge.

Lucky me, I can't remember the last time I used cables or a charger. I'll pass but it's interesting technology.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> That's got to be a quick recharge.
> 
> Lucky me, I can't remember the last time I used cables or a charger. I'll pass but it's interesting technology.


With working on cars, dealing with employees and my own forgetful self I use a jump pack pretty often. From dead it takes a good bit of time to charge.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

It looks like the jump starters are for 12V only, not 6V or 24V. 

The chargers are typically multi volt 6/12 or 12/24 Is that correct?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh, I buy a ton of stuff online with credit cards and receive invoices, tracking numbers, warranties, seller has records of what I bought.
> 
> Maybe I don't understand PayPal? Don't I have to set up an account?


If you send me your cc # and expiration date,the 3 digit code on back,your bank account routing # and account#,ss # and your mothers maiden name I''ll set it up for you.If you need paypal account set up quickly I'll have my associate handle it,he's in Nigeria and works cheap.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

leigh said:


> If you send me your cc # and expiration date,the 3 digit code on back,your bank account routing # and account#,ss # and your mothers maiden name I''ll set it up for you.If you need paypal account set up quickly I'll have my associate handle it,he's in Nigeria and works cheap.


Lol. Hey Mark I don't have a paypal account either. But I have bought stuff online where the vendor only uses PayPal. You don't need to have an account, you just enter card info like normal. It can act as a preloaded account, where you have to have an account, or a standard card processor as I understand it.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Aerospace Eng said:


> It looks like the jump starters are for 12V only, not 6V or 24V.
> 
> The chargers are typically multi volt 6/12 or 12/24 Is that correct?


Jump starters are for 12v systems.

Chargers/maintainers vary from 6v/12v 12v/24v and the G26000 will even do 16v batteries.

It's important to note that if you want the ability of using the various attachment cable accessories you do not want a charger model higher then the G7200, as that is the biggest unit those accessories are designed for. That way its not putting out any more then 7.2amp charge through that thinner wiring.

I personally use the G7200 for maintaining batteries such as in my summer sports car when it's stored in my garage over the winter, I like being able to use the various cable attachments for that purpose, I use the G26000 to quickly charge batteries on the bench, and I keep the jump starters, GB40 in my car, and the GB70 in my truck for emergencies.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Unbenowst to me, my wife set up a paypal account with my cc. I actually use it now more often than I thought I would. A lot of stuff out there that I can't buy locally.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh well. Where a battery pack would really come in handy for me is not for 12V, as I have other vehicles to supply that, but rather 6V (1950 chevy, 1956 3 wheel hyster). Even more important would be 24V (excavator, articulated truck), as when they have died because someone forgot to turn off the disconnect they are typically sitting far from any wired power source. The 24V would also be useful for aircraft, as it is a common aircraft voltage and frequently pilots drain the battery trying to hot start their engines.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

2011F250Lariat said:


> lol, that would take a while.





Aerospace Eng said:


> Oh well. Where a battery pack would really come in handy for me is not for 12V, as I have other vehicles to supply that, but rather 6V (1950 chevy, 1956 3 wheel hyster). Even more important would be 24V (excavator, articulated truck), as when they have died because someone forgot to turn off the disconnect they are typically sitting far from any wired power source. The 24V would also be useful for aircraft, as it is a common aircraft voltage and frequently pilots drain the battery trying to hot start their engines.


These chargers/maintainers are for all the voltages you mention. Depending on the model of course, but they do 6v, 12v, 16v, and 24v.

The jump packs available now are only for 12v, NOCO has plans to release a 12v/24v jump starter by the end of this year, no plans for 6v though.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

How large an engine for the 24V system? FYI, the alternatives that I am looking at are Startpac ($1200 or so for lead acid 1324-1QC model, $4K or so for lithium LI2700-QC), or Ceteor (Belgium based. I'm not sure if they are available in the US).

Noco may want to look at the 6V market as well. There are a lot of threads on the web about people with old tractors and cars and how you jump 6V vehicles using a 12V system and bemoaning the lack of 6V boosters. A small, but potentially high margin, market.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

2011F250Lariat said:


> lol, that would take a while.


Well, apparently these charge batteries pretty fast even through the obdII port or cigarette lighter adapter, not as fast as the G15000 or G26000 model hooked up direct, but those don't support that feature due to the higher amp charge. But if you use the G7200 it's pretty fast, it's a 7.2 amp charge. On a side note, I just charged a brand new GB40 jump starter right now for the first time using my computer usb port and it's been less then 3 hours and it's fully charged, which matches what the user guide stated.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

kimber750 said:


> Have a GB70, great little jump box but still a little weak for a cold diesel, at least a cold stubborn 7.3. I also use it to test plow/spreader motors, power up control boxes. Only big complaint is it has to be charged through a usb plug.


You can use any usb ac wall plug adapter such as used on cell phones to charge these, we are working on a deal to include those with our jump starter sales. The key is to use a 2.1amp rated one for fastest charge, but any amp rating is ok on a 5 volt usb charger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So I'll admit, I'm lazy. I'm in the market for another booster pack but I honestly don't feel like reading all the stuff to figure oot which one is best.

I have mostly diesels, a couple 12v Cummings, an 8.3 Cummings, a few JD diesels, Kubota diesels, a JCB with a Perkins and so far the only thing that will start a dead one is this:

http://www.centurytool.net/6000_QuickCable_Brute_Power_12_24_Volt_Heavy_Duty_p/604120-001.htm

Even my Snap-On charger on engine start won't do it.

So is one of these things even close? If not, it isn't a huge deal, I was looking for something more portable anyways, I'm just curious.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So I'll admit, I'm lazy. I'm in the market for another booster pack but I honestly don't feel like reading all the stuff to figure oot which one is best.
> 
> I have mostly diesels, a couple 12v Cummings, an 8.3 Cummings, a few JD diesels, Kubota diesels, a JCB with a Perkins and so far the only thing that will start a dead one is this:
> 
> ...


That's strange. We had a snap on one that would start 7/8/9R John Deere's when I worked at the Deere dealer. Just a simple handheld job but it'd fire them up from not even having enough juice to make the starter click.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

This is the one I have:

https://store.snapon.com/Battery-Chargers-6-12-V-Automotive-Battery-Charger-P823677.aspx


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What I find amusing is this (see below) as all of these batteries with there so called special charging needs
Will all be put Imto survice being charged by same old alternator . 


• Adaptive: Standard automotive, deep cycle, AGM and gel cell batteries each require a different charging cycle

• Smart: Fully automatic operation: microprocessor controlled algorithms optimize the charge cycle without overcharging

• Also includes manual mode for timed charging


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

That one only has a 250 Amp crank assist rating. I'm not surprised it doesn't do much for you as far as a booster.

The NOCO GB150 info states that it will do 4000 Amps max, so pretty amazing in such a small package. Having only 12V capability is too limiting for me, but might be fine for you.

Do your Perkins engines have the blowtorch start aid (separate injector in the manifold) in lieu of ether/glow plug/heating element? If so, a more traditional battery booster might be necessary when it is cold out, as you need to hold down the heat button for 20 seconds or so before you crank for it to work.

As I need 24V, if I can figure out a way to buy them from Belgium, I'm going to try and get a Ceteor.

http://www.ceteor.com/en/boosters/by-range/sos-1224v-range/jump-starter-sos-booster-1224v-24001200ca

6100 max amps for 12V, and it does 24V as well.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Aerospace Eng said:


> That one only has a 250 Amp crank assist rating. I'm not surprised it doesn't do much for you as far as a booster.


Agreed.
When I was in tech school back in the late 80's the instructors were saying you need ~50 CCA/Liter for gas and ~100 CCA/Liter for diesel to start a cold motor. according to this a 250 amp boost from a charger would barely even crank a 5.0 gas motor.

It's probably lowered a bit since then due to better starter construction, gear reductions etc... but it's always been a good ballpark for me when trying to decide between jump pack and charger on boost.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry, I was talking about a jump pack, not a charger set on start mode.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So I'll admit, I'm lazy. I'm in the market for another booster pack but I honestly don't feel like reading all the stuff to figure oot which one is best.
> 
> I have mostly diesels, a couple 12v Cummings, an 8.3 Cummings, a few JD diesels, Kubota diesels, a JCB with a Perkins and so far the only thing that will start a dead one is this:
> 
> ...


That brute power charger is rated at 1800cca the two models we recommend for dual battery diesel engines with large liter capacities are the GD70 and GD150, personally I recommend the GD150 that's what we use in our diesel trucks, Its the biggest baddest jump starter offered by noco. The gd150 is 4000a.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

SnoFarmer said:


> What I find amusing is this (see below) as all of these batteries with there so called special charging needs
> Will all be put Imto survice being charged by same old alternator .
> 
> • Adaptive: Standard automotive, deep cycle, AGM and gel cell batteries each require a different charging cycle
> ...


SMART chargers are more tailored for all these special batteries and do a much better job at charging and reconditioning them properly, however your vehicle alternator (high amp charge) will charge them just as your old charger will, but will you get the same life out of the battery, no. Are you able to recondition your battery with your alternator, no. In fact a newer smart charger can undo some of the damage caused by these high amp charging alternators and old school chargers.

How long do your batteries last in your truck say on any truck/car after 2010, our experience is that even good quality batteries don't last long in these newer vehicles anymore, where as on older trucks and cars they lasted much longer. Probably has a lot to do with the massive amounts of computers and electronics in the vehicles. Plus the high amperage 250amp and 350amp alternator setups are not helping either. Although some vehicles have a little better charging systems in them, then in the past. For example newer ford vehicles will give you a charging system fault on the lcd dash display if certain weak battery conditions are detected by the computer. And the vehicle will not allow any module reprogramming if it senses a weak battery, or weak connection caused by a corroded terminal, we run into this all the time.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

As far as charging/maintaining, I've been using Optimate 4s. 

Sell me on the NOCO.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Mitragorz said:


> As far as charging/maintaining, I've been using Optimate 4s.
> 
> Sell me on the NOCO.


I am having a hard time finding the specs for a Optimate 4s, the only one I found is ONLY for lithium battery charging, under 100ah. So it's not for car batteries. Can you provide a link to same exact model you have or a pic of the unit you have?
http://tecmate.com/products/optimatelith5a/
I would need an exact model number of the unit you have, to give you an accurate comparison.

In general, NOCO has more capability per model, charges all types of batteries with one charger for example, vs it's competitors, one unit does everything whereas most competitors you would need two or three chargers for various capabilities, also TecMate the manufacturer of Optimate uses old Linear technology. RAPID *CHARGING TECHNOLOGY* *Charges* batteries 2X faster than traditional *linear* battery chargers, NOCO is twice as fast. There are many more benefits but I would have to compare two models directly. Just looking at a picture of a TecMate I see a quality difference in the charger, wiring, clamps, etc.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I think I confused you. "4s" isn't the model, it was "4" pluralized 

http://tecmate.com/products/optimate4dp/

I use it for motorcycle batteries, regular car batteries, deep-cycle marine batteries, and Optima Yellowtops.

It desulphates and I've used it to bring a couple of batteries back from the dead.

I used to have three of them, but they tend to grow legs. I'm down to one, and looking to buy more.

What model NOCO would be comparable? I'm not so much interested in a jumper pack. Charging and maintaining is what I'm really looking for.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Your .8a optimate 4 is NOT really designed for batteries larger then 40ah, so should not be used on car batteries. At .8a linear its a long charge time.

For motorcycle and car batteries you can use the following NOCO models, and they all will charge way, way, way, way, faster then your tecMate:

G3500 3.5a does 6v and 12v
G7200 7.2a does 12v and 24v

Both have all the fancy maintainer features, both will accept x-connect cable accessories that you can leave attached to your batteries and just use the quick connect plugs when using the charger/maintainer. Its a matter of preference on your part wether you prefer ability to do 6v or 24v in addition to 12v, and/or wether you prefer a faster charge of 7.2amp vs 3.5amp, the 7.2a will charge twice as fast as the 3.5amp, but both are about 9x/18x faster respectively then your tecmate. The g3500 is $59.95 from me and the g7200 is $99.95 so it's a $40 difference.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Mitragorz said:


> As far as charging/maintaining, I've been using Optimate 4s.
> 
> Sell me on the NOCO.


I will also add this:
Most competitors take what their unit can deliver for a fraction of a second to get peak amp ratings but they actually settle at an average substantially below this. 
Peaking at a high amperage rating means absolutely nothing when starting a vehicle because you must sustain the power output to turn the starter over and start the engine. This is where joules comes in to play, it does not allow a jump starter supplier to misrepresent what the potential of their product is. Joules, in this application, is power (wattage) delivered over time, and NOCO uses the automotive standard of engine starting of 3 seconds.
Joules (Power delivered over time) is a true rating of the potential of a jump starter to start a vehicle's engine.
GB20 = 4650 Joules
GB40 = 7000 Joules
GB70 = 15700 Joules
GB150 = 22500 Joules

This is a great example of why another poster here stated that his brute power charger doesn't start anything for him, and works like crap, even though specs say it's a 1800cca peak rating, but it's for a fraction of a second and is basically useless in turning over an engine.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

2011F250Lariat said:


> NOCO uses the automotive standard of engine starting of 3 seconds.


This reminds me of a question I asked above. How do your boosters work on a diesel with a start aid, either glow plugs, glow element, or a Perkins with an fuel injector in the manifold? They may take a few hundred watts and need to be activated for 20-30 seconds prior to cranking the engine. Even an ether injector will take some power to operate that is separate from cranking.

Will your boosters supply power for anything less than a start (i.e. when the start aids are activates)
Do your boosters have enough total joules to run the start aid for 30 seconds and then crank the engine?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2011F250Lariat said:


> That brute power charger is rated at 1800cca the two models we recommend for dual battery diesel engines with large liter capacities are the GD70 and GD150, personally I recommend the GD150 that's what we use in our diesel trucks, Its the biggest baddest jump starter offered by noco. The gd150 is 4000a.


I'll give it a shot.

Thanks for enabling me to be lazy.

Apparently lots of taxpayers are getting sick of me mooching off them. lololol


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Aerospace Eng said:


> This reminds me of a question I asked above. How do your boosters work on a diesel with a start aid, either glow plugs, glow element, or a Perkins with an fuel injector in the manifold? They may take a few hundred watts and need to be activated for 20-30 seconds prior to cranking the engine. Even an ether injector will take some power to operate that is separate from cranking.
> 
> Will your boosters supply power for anything less than a start (i.e. when the start aids are activates)
> Do your boosters have enough total joules to run the start aid for 30 seconds and then crank the engine?


Yes, these have been extensively tested with diesel engines with start aids for extended periods of time, and they have more then enough capability to run them, from my personal experience I have had no issues yet either.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Thanks for enabling me to be lazy.


PayPal or the product...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> PayPal or the product...?


Yeah, well I forgot aboot the stupid PayPal thingie. Haven't had time to figure oot if I have a PayPal account.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah, well I forgot aboot the stupid PayPal thingie. Haven't had time to figure oot if I have a PayPal account.


If you want to make a purchase just let me know what you would like and your email address that you think you may have with paypal or want to have with paypal, and ill send you an invoice, you will get an email prompting you to finish the rest.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

If anyone else needs anything please let me know, we also carry streak free glass cleaner, corrosion inhibitors for battery terminals, acid leak detectors etc. We carry all of Noco's products.


----------

